# Don't know where else to turn



## Over30!

Hi all.

This is my first post and not really sure what I'm looking for.
We have had no luck with clomid, just had a HSG and now waiting for my consultant review where we ( my partner and I and our fertility nurse) expect him to start me on Gonal f. 
Can anyone advise me? I'm at the end of my tether and feel like I have just started a very long road!
My husband is older than me and we have already gone past the thresh hold we already set when we agreed to start trying for children.
I spend any appointment with specialists crying and feel like the professionals out there are so desensitised to it all!
I guess I'm looking for some encouraging words....... Can anyone help?


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi 

I know it must be frustrating and scary as you're just starting on this journey.  

I can assure you that you aren't alone  

I've moved this post to the diagnosis section so hopefully you can find others who are waiting for results as you are.

Angelica
xx


----------

